# Action camera recs



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

Hero 7 Black is excellent and should be a bit cheaper now that the 8 is out. I like that different years share the same battery so you can upgrade and keep your existing batteries and chargers.

I looked into 360 degree cameras last season and there are a few that are decent but every one had some sort of gotcha that made me want to wait to get one. The new GoPro Max looks good but it's costly.


----------



## yogibear18 (Feb 13, 2019)

Is there an actual difference between the go-pro black and silver? It's not just the colour?


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

The nice thing about 360 cameras is that you don't have to be concerned about aiming them. The camera records everything, and you create a video with the viewpoint you want afterwards. And you can make multiple videos from the same source.

The nice thing about non-360 cameras is that they're much simpler to deal with. What you aim at is what you get.

Make sure you get a camera with stabilization. It makes a huge, huge difference.

I've owned several non-360 cameras, and I own two 360 cameras: A Rylo and an Insta360 One X. The Rylo has a better form factor, i.e. it's far more compact. Unfortunately, Rylo hasn't been keeping up with the tech curve, and just got bought out recently. They may be done. Their biggest problem, IMO, is no ability to wifi-connect your phone to your camera.

The One X has a great phone interface, as well as an optional wrist-mounted remote. But the form factor is about as Teletubby as you can get. It's like strapping a fudgecicle to your helmet. Of course, if you're using a stick, it's far less of a problem.

If you want a good rundown of 360 cameras, check out this guy: Ben Claremont on youtube. He does reviews and comparisons of 360 cameras.


----------



## bazman (Jan 15, 2017)

yogibear18 said:


> Is there an actual difference between the go-pro black and silver? It's not just the colour?


The Black is the only one that has removable battery, and as the batteries don't last long in the cold you need to carry replacements. There are some performance differences too

Get the black, don't get silver or white


----------



## bazman (Jan 15, 2017)

I have the Hero 7 Black, but I mainly film others with it.

I think if you are filming yourself from headmount, standard cams like GoPro are best. If you want to film yourself from pole, the 360 cams look great. Have a look at some of the insta 360 vids that auto-remove the pole from the footage. It looks like the vids are takes from a drone following the rider


----------



## yogibear18 (Feb 13, 2019)

bazman said:


> The Black is the only one that has removable battery, and as the batteries don't last long in the cold you need to carry replacements. There are some performance differences too
> 
> Get the black, don't get silver or white


Hmm ok. It seems like ambush marketing, but I guess that explains the price difference!

It seems that almost all of them come with two batteries.. is that not enough for a day?


----------



## yogibear18 (Feb 13, 2019)

This maybe a stupid question, but can someone explain what's the difference between these:
https://www.amazon.com/Insta360-ONE-Action-FlowState-Stabilization/dp/B07L9DS8KK/
vs
https://www.amazon.com/Insta360-ONE-Action-FlowState-Stabilization/dp/B074VW233J/

Or

https://www.amazon.com/GoPro-Silver-Elite-X-microSDHC-Adapter-UHS-I/dp/B07XZK2S9C
vs
https://www.amazon.com/GoPro-Silver-Action-Camera-Accessory/dp/B01N13ZZ8X/

Is each one just the same camera but you pay $30 more for the accessories/mounting kit etc?


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

yogibear18 said:


> This maybe a stupid question, but can someone explain what's the difference between these:
> https://www.amazon.com/Insta360-ONE-Action-FlowState-Stabilization/dp/B07L9DS8KK/
> vs
> https://www.amazon.com/Insta360-ONE-Action-FlowState-Stabilization/dp/B074VW233J/


I didn't look at the GoPro, but with the Insta it's just the extra accessories. Camera sellers tend to have a lot of different packages and options with different levels of discount.


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

I have the one x, very satisfied


----------

